# SW - how many syns do you have?



## baileybubs

Hi there

I'm starting SW on Tuesday but giving it a go from today, may as well start now eh? I have done it before online but never been to a group and was just wondering what people find best for their syns. I know we can have 5-15 a day but a massive part of me says "this is a diet, aim for as close to 5 as possible!" Lol. It just seems weird to have 15. I just ate a Mars bar which seems odd but as it was a multi pack one it was only 9 syns, plus my milk in coffee (I had cheese as my HEA) makes only 11 syns for today. 

I was just wondering what people find best for syns. Do you count them each day and that's it? Do you count them over the week so if you have a very low syn day you can have a higher syn day? Does anyone have 15 syns every day? If I only have 5 syns every single day will this not help weight loss? 

So many questions lol! I do know that the syns are needed for a balanced diet and so our bodies don't start storing fat if it thinks it isn't getting any but just curious as to whether it still works if you have lots of the 15 syn allocations rather than more often having closer to 5 syns iykwim!


----------



## Katerz

I tend to have around 10. I think it varies for different people, a girl at my group maxes her syns daily and has consistent losses. 

I think it's a case of trial and error for the first couple of weeks. 

Good luck! X


----------



## baileybubs

Thanks, I know someone who says she takes all her syns together for a whole week and counts them down that way so she can have naughtier things one day and another day be syn free.


----------

